

Michael Green is the next Lucasian Professor of Mathematik - suprgeek
http://www.admin.cam.ac.uk/news/dp/2009102005

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=893507>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=900352>

